# April Poster of the Month Thread



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Your choices are from the nomination thread... The candidates are:

TheRoc5
Ezealen
LineOFire
Guth

Vote Wisely


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Come on guys.... I know there are more of you out there that have yet to vote. We only have 5 votes so far and I'm hoping to have at least 10 before I shut down this poll... So tell everyone that even spends a little time in the forum to come down and VOTE


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

vote :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

texan said:


> Come on guys.... I know there are more of you out there that have yet to vote. We only have 5 votes so far and I'm hoping to have at least 10 before I shut down this poll... So tell everyone that even spends a little time in the forum to come down and VOTE


Don't blame me. I got the second vote in :biggrin: 

No votes for me yet  . Oh well. I voted for TheRoc5, but I wouldn't mind if Guth wins it, which it looks like he mite do. He deserves it just as much. I only voted for TheRoc5 over him cause I talk to TheRoc5 more.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i voted for guth i was going to vote for you ez but i figured what koko said and what texan said and i figured even if i voted for you, you wouldnt win so i gave it to someone who probaly will win


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> i voted for guth i was going to vote for you ez but i figured what koko said and what texan said and i figured even if i voted for you, you wouldnt win so i gave it to someone who probaly will win


They brainwashed you too:nonono:

I like your second reason better. I also think Guth deserves it more than me, but one vote would be nice, someone :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> They brainwashed you too:nonono:
> 
> I like your second reason better. I also think Guth deserves it more than me, but one vote would be nice, someone :biggrin:


no they didnt brain wash me i still think you should be on this poll and i should of voted for you so i would be tied right now lol jk guth deserves it to :biggrin:


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

Man, I *never* get respect.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Nephets said:


> Man, I *never* get respect.


You're a great poster but your random appearances only once in a while doesn't help you.

BTW, did you vote for me? If so, I respect you :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> You're a great poster but you random appearances only once in a while doesn't help you.
> 
> BTW, did you vote for me? If so, I respect you :biggrin:


lmao :biggrin:


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

Yes. I voted for you.

Nearly 600 posts = random appearances, though?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Nephets said:


> Yes. I voted for you.
> 
> Nearly 600 posts = random appearances, though?


Compared to your last month, yes. Both TheRoc5 and Guth really encreased thier posts in the last month. TheRoc5 is quickly catching up to me and is one of the top three posters in posts for the spurs board, and I remember when posts from Guth were just a special treat. Now I'm spoiled with them :biggrin: . You're a great poster, if you would just post more, more people would realize that and you would easily be one of the top candidates for poster of the month.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I've voted, just to let it be known. However, I casted a "secret" vote, meaning I'm not going to reveal it. Sorry ezealen.


----------



## SpursFan16 (Mar 29, 2005)

Where am I? 

I voted for ez


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I've voted, just to let it be known. However, I casted a "secret" vote, meaning I'm not going to reveal it. Sorry ezealen.


All everyone has to do is count up the votes to find out who you voted for...since hardly anyone has voted yet! :curse: 

But I'll respect your privacy and not post who it was. Although it won't be ahrd for everyone else to figure it out.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

SpursFan16 said:


> Where am I?
> 
> I voted for ez


Yay! I respect you too!
Anyone else want respect? All you have to do is vote for me:wink:

lol this was my miserable attempt at bribary :biggrin:


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

ezealen said:


> All everyone has to do is count up the votes to find out who you voted for...since hardly anyone has voted yet! :curse:
> 
> But I'll respect your privacy and not post who it was. Although it won't be ahrd for everyone else to figure it out.


Well I haven't revealed my vote either, so it would be a little bit harder to figure out for sure who he voted for. I think its a good idea to keep the voting secret, but its your decision to tell or not.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

texan said:


> Well I haven't revealed my vote either, so it would be a little bit harder to figure out for sure who he voted for. I think its a good idea to keep the voting secret, but its your decision to tell or not.


But the votes ae exactly the same as they were before Koko voted except for one thing. So it's quite obvious who he voted for. Just think about it for a second.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

ezealen said:


> But the votes ae exactly the same as they were before Koko voted except for one thing. So it's quite obvious who he voted for. Just think about it for a second.





So what? I mean, I think we're taking this a little too serious. Are you ashamed of me because I voted for someone else? I respect everyone around here, and hopefully everyone feels the same way, despite the results of this thing.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

i guess if u guys want to know, i voted for LineoFire.

it's pretty nice to be the poster of the month but i dont think people should take it too seriously. it's just there to get people more involve.


----------



## SpursFan16 (Mar 29, 2005)

Surely Ez should win?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> So what? I mean, I think we're taking this a little too serious. Are you ashamed of me because I voted for someone else? I respect everyone around here, and hopefully everyone feels the same way, despite the results of this thing.


...huh? All I did was say I know who you voted for....


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Lets get some more voters in here!.... I know there are more of y'all out there that periodically visit the forum and have enough knowledge of these posters abilities to vote for who should be poster of the month. We have a tie right now, and still less than 10 votes. So if you think you qualify to vote, then vote.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

ezealen said:


> ...huh? All I did was say I know who you voted for....




I just think it's taking it a little too seriously when you go and figure out who everybody voted for like it matters.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I just think it's taking it a little too seriously when you go and figure out who everybody voted for like it matters.


All I did was look at the standings and noticed that one more person voted. Than I scrolled down and noticed you said you vote. I wasn't trying to figure it out. It just happened.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

bump


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm doing what I can guys to get this thing settled. I've PM'ed some people with knowledge of our posters and this forum to please vote if they haven't already voted. 


Oh, and for you conspiracy theorists I didn't suggest that they vote for anybody in particular and stuff like that.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

meh. What about koko?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

sheefo13 said:


> meh. What about koko?


Neither Koko and Texan will be in the first couple of polls because they'd win every time.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Neither Koko and Texan will be in the first couple of polls because they'd win every time.


i think hes saying that he post here sometimes so why didnt koko pm him


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> i think hes saying that he post here sometimes so why didnt koko pm him


No...I don't think he meant anything like that. How could you honestly get that from "meh. What about koko"?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

TheRoc5 said:


> i think hes saying that he post here sometimes so why didnt koko pm him





I don't think he was saying that. Anybody is free to come in and vote, so it's not like I limited the votes to certain posters.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Its good to see we got more votes in. IMO we should leave it open a little bit longer, but soon I'll close the poll and we will declare a winner.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

texan said:


> Its good to see we got more votes in. IMO we should leave it open a little bit longer, but soon I'll close the poll and we will declare a winner.


Yeah. lol we're already half way through the next month.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

ezealen said:


> Yeah. lol we're already half way through the next month.



Yeah true. Maybe from now on, we'll put up the nominations thread before the month is over(like a week or so before the month ends), and a couple days before the month is over, we'll set up the real thread.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Alright guys, it's official. TheRoc5 is the April Poster of the Month, with his plaque being placed on the wall next to ezealen's. 




TheRoc5 will get 2,000 points from me. Congrats TheRoc5, and keep up the fantastic work. 


:clap:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Congrats TheRoc5! :clap: don't go betting all those points in one game now:wink:


And whoot! I got second! That's like 50 times better than I thought I'd do so I'm happy . I'll shut up bout me now.

Congrats TheRoc5. Good luck next month. Trust me, the repeat is hard.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

thanks for every one who voted for me and thanks koko for the money. hopefully this good day will continue with a win tonight... thanks every body


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Remember the good old days when we had things like this, Roc?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

i stickied this because im a cry baby and i want to complain until I Start Fires edits it and makes me the winner because i cant win on my own.

See what Pimped Out wrote up there?!?!!? That's abusing his mod powers!!!! I'm the one who convinced Roc to have him made a mod. I've created a power abusing monster!!!!

i didnt write that up there until after you edited over me which is against the rules so i was allowed to re-edit over you and you were trying to cheat and make me look bad

And I didn't edit over you until you abused your power and unnecesarily edited my post!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

recount granted


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

GASP!!!!!

I Start Fires had messed with an ancient relic of our past! How could you?!!?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

ezealen said:


> GASP!!!!!
> 
> I Start Fires had messed with an ancient relic of our past! How could you?!!?


 ME?

all i did was provide a recount


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I Start Fires said:


> ME?
> 
> all i did was provide a recount


Recount my ***!

You just hate me and wanna make me look bad!!!!! What did I ever do to you, Pimped Out?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

editing over mods is against the rules EZ


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I Start Fires said:


> editing over mods is against the rules EZ


So is abusing your power by unnecesarily editing posts. You don't want me to report you do you? :biggrin:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

ezealen said:


> So is abusing your power by unnecesarily editing posts. You don't want me to report you do you? :biggrin:


just be glad i havent unsticked your fruity thread or whatever yet


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I Start Fires said:


> just be glad i havent unsticked your fruity thread or whatever yet


You know why? It's because you feel compelled to let it be! You feel compeled by the truth!

Even if you unsticky it, I'll just make another anyways :biggrin:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

ezealen said:


> You know why? It's because you feel compelled to let it be! You feel compeled by the truth!
> 
> Even if you unsticky it, I'll just make another anyways :biggrin:


i could always eliminate all your ucash. maybe "donate" a negative 1 billion


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I Start Fires said:


> i could always eliminate all your ucash. maybe "donate" a negative 1 billion


Ya can't donate a negative number outside of the admin donate, can you?

Besides. That's what the bank's for :biggrin:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Ya can't donate a negative number outside of the admin donate, can you?
> 
> Besides. That's what the bank's for :biggrin:


outside admin donate, no.


with admin donate, i can


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I Start Fires said:


> outside admin donate, no.
> 
> 
> with admin donate, i can


Which I've noticed you've been abusing lately.

Let's see. Abusing the admin donate and your powers twice.... Hmmm...I'M GANNA TELL ON YOU!

Again though, that's what the bank is for. I have 5 mil out, but almost 20 mil still in there :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

how am i up 80,000 lol and why is this thread bumped and sticky


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

ezealan bumped this thread demanding a recount, so i recounted and you ended up with 8000 votes.


and i just game myself the lead


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I Start Fires said:


> ezealan bumped this thread demanding a recount, so i recounted and you ended up with 8000 votes.
> 
> 
> and i just game myself the lead


That's a lie!

I went into the spurs forum, clicked for it to show threads from the past year, went to the last one and posted about the good ol' times. Pimpeded Outed got jealous that he wasn't even on the list (or a member at the time) and changed the votes, stickied the thread, and edited my post to make me look bad! I have the mind to report him!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

o man lots of people voting today


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> o man lots of people voting today


Nah, just one, arrogant fool.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

poll fixed


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

haha nice


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I Start Fires said:


> poll fixed


Apology not accepted!!!! :curse: 





:biggrin: 



Seriously let's fix it, and un sticky it and let it die. Fun walking through memory lane though....AND DESTROYING EVERYTHING IT REPRESENTS!!!!!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

anyone remember how many votes guth and lineofire had?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I Start Fires said:


> anyone remember how many votes guth and lineofire had?


LineOFire had 3 and Guth had 0.


----------

